# talentplaner ?



## ChaosX (19. Juni 2006)

weis einer warum http://www.merciless-gilde.com/ offline ist oder wielange es offline bleibt ???


----------



## Luthic (19. Juni 2006)

AnimaObscura schrieb:


> weis einer warum http://www.merciless-gilde.com/ offline ist oder wielange es offline bleibt ???



ich nehme an das sich die gilde aufgeloest hat o.ae.


----------



## Aahron (20. Juni 2006)

Ne, die haben immoment massive Hardwareprobleme mit ihren Servern, deswegen ist die Seite immoment down (Quelle von merciless-gilde selber ^^)


----------



## Lurilap (20. Juni 2006)

Ich trau mich fast nich zu fragen, aber gibts eine Alternative?


----------



## ChaosX (21. Juni 2006)

Lurilap schrieb:


> Ich trau mich fast nich zu fragen, aber gibts eine Alternative?



genau ich brauche auch eine den ich brauche meine pvp skillung die bei der seite war leider weis ich sie nicht im kopf aber wen ich sie sehe fällt es mir bestimmt wieder ein des wegen will ich mir mehrer angucken ich weis das es noch eine gibt leider habe ich den link nicht mehr


----------



## Crowley (21. Juni 2006)

Beowolve setzt grad nen neuen Server auf. Allzulange sollte es nicht mehr dauern.


----------



## Lurilap (22. Juni 2006)

AnimaObscura schrieb:


> genau ich brauche auch eine den ich brauche meine pvp skillung die bei der seite war leider weis ich sie nicht im kopf aber wen ich sie sehe fällt es mir bestimmt wieder ein des wegen will ich mir mehrer angucken ich weis das es noch eine gibt leider habe ich den link nicht mehr



Wenn es nur um die Skillung geht, kann man auch den auf der Blizzardseite nehmen.


----------



## JokerGermany (23. Juni 2006)

Lurilap schrieb:


> Wenn es nur um die Skillung geht, kann man auch den auf der Blizzardseite nehmen.




Talentplaner wieder on!
http://talentcalculator.merciless-gilde.com/


----------

